# 1 down - followup story, pics, vid



## jekilpat (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry for the delay.  I had to get to a WiFi connection.  A side effect of living in the sticks.  

Had some red oaks and white oaks in the head of a drain just outside a thick bedding area.  They look out of place, and were probably only left by the timber crew because of being located between two pretty good ditches.  The acorns weren't really falling, but squirrels were cutting enough out to help (especially the red oaks).  A couple does came through at daylight but sketchy, knowing something wasn't just right.  

Luckily, a little after 08:30 this little 6pt came easing out of the thicket and right down death alley.  I waited a while to see if he was the runt in a good bachelor group, but no such luck (for me, or him!).   So I made the decision to kick the season off.  Drew back to anchor, stared a hole in the opposite shoulder and dropped the string - smack! - right through the opp shoulder.  

Surprisingly, after waiting around an hour and a half, the blood was there, but very hard to see.  It was so hot and dry that I guess it was drying or soaking up quickly.  After we tracked him for about an hour and had only gone 100 yards, I called for my dog.  

Once again, that pup proved invaluable.  Within minutes she had gone from the shot to licking on the deer.  It impresses me every time.


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 12, 2016)

*Vid*


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2016)

Awesome. Great story and one heck of a dog you have.


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 12, 2016)

thanks man.  everybody needs access to one.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 12, 2016)

Good deal. What broadhead is that?


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 12, 2016)

magnus stinger 4 blade.  you can hear the bone hit in the vid.  I've had good success with this head, but have also broken a few in shoulders.  Gonna try the original MAII's next.  Maybe they'll be a little tougher.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats on a fine deer!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 12, 2016)

nice score!  I like the Daschund.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 12, 2016)

Good job to you and your dog.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats again. Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed watching the video and look forward to seeing more in the near future.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 12, 2016)

That dog deserves a doggy treat and you did a good job too.  Congratulations on a good kill.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 12, 2016)

Great job!!! Well done.  I have shot quite a few with the stingers and always with great success(Bear in Avatar) however, the tips do bend over when you hit bone or when they stick in the ground on pass throughs.  I saved them up last time and sent seven of them back at once, all replaced with new free of charge!!!!  They even sent me a free hat too!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2016)

Congratulations! Nice buck. And for what it's worth, you'd better jump on those Magnus IIs if you want some. They aren't making them anymore. My favorite broadheads too. I'll be buying up what I can find.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice!! In velvet too.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2016)

Congratulations!!! Great video too, I sure enjoyed it!!


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats awesome shot! How high up were ya and how far a shot ways it?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 13, 2016)

Good stuff there. Fine looking little ole go getter you got there too.


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 13, 2016)

Stickman1 said:


> Congrats awesome shot! How high up were ya and how far a shot ways it?



20' up and ~22yrds out.  

Thanks.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 13, 2016)

that dog deserves more than a doggie treat, he deserves a grilled backstrap!!! congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats.  Awesome story, video and pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats. Way to start the season. Great story!


----------



## NekkedArcher (Sep 17, 2016)

very nicely done. what camera are you using?

shoot me a note at nekkedarcher@gmail.com i just bought a Contour Roam3 and am working to learn the best way to do this.

thanks


----------



## deerstand (Sep 21, 2016)

love that pocket size tracker


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 21, 2016)

Sweet! Congratulations.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice deer,dog and great video. Gotta b ed tough to video as ND shoot also. I did notice one problem, you are holding your bow in the wrong hand no wonder the tip broke on the arrow.


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice, congrats. Love the video


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 11, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> Great job!!! Well done.  I have shot quite a few with the stingers and always with great success(Bear in Avatar) however, the tips do bend over when you hit bone or when they stick in the ground on pass throughs.  I saved them up last time and sent seven of them back at once, all replaced with new free of charge!!!!  They even sent me a free hat too!



Okay I'm going to say they have a customer for life!


----------

